# Help me say no!!!!!!



## cprcheetah

OMG! Help! I took over some foster puppies for my friend to help them get over severe pneumonia, she herself is really sick and just took in another mama dog with 2 week old pups who is sick too....my husband is in love with this little guy.....Griffin....aka Goober...aka yet to be named....and is SERIOUSLY wanting to keep him....He is 6 & 1/2 weeks old, was born 10/30 and is a purebred Shih Tzu. He is such a cute little guy. Help me say no LOL! I am/was holding out for a naturally reared baby....the stupid rescue gave SERIOUSLY ill puppies their 1st shots yesterday GRRRRR Which makes me scream! I am torn because I told my hubby we both could pick a dog, should I let him get this pup? 










How cute is he?









This is Cupcake aka Cookie who is the sickest one:


----------



## hmbutler

you obviously have some desire (whether it be known or subconsious) to keep this pup - you really think anyone here is gonna tell you NOT to keep that little cutie?? lol he's adorable. The poor pups though, being so sick at such a fragile age must be rough, though I'll bet they're super happy with you :wink:

KEEP HIM!! Haha


----------



## meggels

oh

my


freaking


god







*dies of cuteness*


----------



## twoisplenty

Holy Christmas cuteness. Well he's a keeper! lol


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Awwww looks like a lil Gremlin! I don't think anyone here could so no to that face so we're not much help!


----------



## MollyWoppy

I think it's too late, you and your hubby are gonna's and we are all gonna's too. What a cutie, you guys didn't stand a chance the moment he stepped foot in the house.
I think if your hubby gets this one, you are still entitled to get the naturally raised pup you want. It's just not fair otherwise!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Holycrapitsababymogwai


----------



## BoxerParty

Don't keep him.












Send him to meeeeeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## cprcheetah

Here are some more cuteness overload pictures:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

I loooove the upside down picture. He doesn't even look like a real dog! He's like a tiny little toy that I need to pick up and smooch.


----------



## cprcheetah

One more cause I can't help myself.....


----------



## meggels

Can I have the white one then? I shall name him Patches. And he shall be my gremlin.


----------



## hmbutler

meggels said:


> Can I have the white one then? I shall name him Patches. And he shall be my gremlin.


they do look like little gremlins dont they!! super cute... almost makes me want a itty bitty puppy lol


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Um... seeing that picture with your husband... I'm sorry to tell you this but that is his heart dog. There is no such thing as saying no now! Congrats on your new baby ;-)


----------



## Donna Little

Yeah, saying no.. Not gonna happen. Sometimes it's just meant to be and no amount of pretending to say no and trying to plan can change it. I have fostered Nat (FKA Nyla) off and on for months and was absolutely NOT gonna be in love with her or keep her. No way! And....... I am and I am....:wink:


----------



## cprcheetah

mischiefgrrl said:


> Um... seeing that picture with your husband... I'm sorry to tell you this but that is his heart dog. There is no such thing as saying no now! Congrats on your new baby ;-)


It is a perfect time as my hubby is going to be off work all week next week as he's having surgery on his arm on Monday, so he will have lots of 'bonding' time. He wants this to be 'his' dog, as the others have all preferred me as I've been the main caretaker. He really is 'oogling' over this baby. He seems to have the 'laidback' personality my husband ADORES in dogs...so I think YEP he's a keeper.


----------



## rannmiller

Well shih tzus are usually pretty laid back anyway, but keep in mind that the puppy is sick and not up to its usually puppy shenanigans. But still, CUUUUUUUUTE!!! I vote for getting that puppy, 6 1/2 weeks and one shot are not going to totally ruin any natural raising, there's still time to make him your perfect, healthy puppy! 

And you know better than to come here and even pretend you wanted to be talked out of this decision :wink:


----------



## swolek

Congrats on your new puppy! 

He's so adorable <3.


----------



## Khan

Congrats on bringing home a new baby boy!! You were right to come here to show us all those adorable pics so you could be "talked outta" keeping him!! Glad we could help!! LOL!!


----------



## kathylcsw

It seems to me that the decision to keep him was made as soon as you brought him into your home. He is totally adorable!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Hey you know...there are always things we want in life....and then there are the little ones that need us the most! 

Don't fight it....it's an impossibility


----------



## Herzo

I vote you keep them both :tape2: sorry it had to be said.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

WHY?? I ask!!







WHY???

Why would we help you say no?!?!?!:tongue:

And Im with Herzo on this one!!:wink:


----------



## chowder

Can I have the the 'extra' one? 

There was no way you were taking those adorable puppies in and then not keeping at least one (maybe two) . I'm trying to figure out how such adorable little things ended up in rescue in the first place.


----------



## cprcheetah

Ha Ha so it looks like "Prince" Griffin is a keeper. Hubby is totally and absolutely in love with him. Is goo goo gagaing all over the place over him. They are all doing SO much better with their little respiratory/pneumonia infections. I have decided to take the 'natural route' with them and am just amazed at how quickly they are healing. I am giving them colostrum, Colloidal Silver, Probiotics, Lysine a couple of homeopathics to clear their systems as well as lightly seared chicken, and liver. They are doing so much better, breathing is good etc.


----------



## Herzo

Oh that's so good to hear I'm glad there doing better, they are so cute really how are you going to give up the other one?


----------



## magicre

cprcheetah said:


> OMG! Help! I took over some foster puppies for my friend to help them get over severe pneumonia, she herself is really sick and just took in another mama dog with 2 week old pups who is sick too....my husband is in love with this little guy.....Griffin....aka Goober...aka yet to be named....and is SERIOUSLY wanting to keep him....He is 6 & 1/2 weeks old, was born 10/30 and is a purebred Shih Tzu. He is such a cute little guy. Help me say no LOL! I am/was holding out for a naturally reared baby....the stupid rescue gave SERIOUSLY ill puppies their 1st shots yesterday GRRRRR Which makes me scream! I am torn because I told my hubby we both could pick a dog, should I let him get this pup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cute is he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Cupcake aka Cookie who is the sickest one:


i've been reading how you've been taking care of these dogs.....you've already put your heart and soul into it. 

i, for one, will not try to talk you out of it. your husband deserves his very own shih tzu


----------



## xellil

Are those the little teeny ones that will only weigh 2-3 pounds? I don't know how you could choose one or the other. I think you need both of them.


----------



## kady05

Ohhhh my god! I'm so not a little dog person but holy freaking cuteness! Both of them are adorable!


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Congratulations on your new puppy(ies)!


----------



## luvMyBRT

So tiny!! So adorable! Congrats on the new addition.....that's one lucky puppy. What about the other? My vote is for both too!
Having had Rottweilers and BRTs I forget that there are dogs that come that small! :biggrin1:


----------



## AveryandAudrey

This thread title should have a Major Cuteness Alert Warning!!!! I know couldnt give them up


----------

